# 6 hours $300 all surges :)



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Drove for about 6 hours today, only 138 miles which is less than $20 in gas for me. Made a bit more then $300 in fares. All surges, not a single one non-surge. As soon as the ride was over I would go offline and wait till the surge was at least 2x. Funny, I noticed that every single driver was doing exactly the same  As soon as surge would start you would see drivers pop up and as surge would increase would see more drivers. 
My worst hour was having four minimum fares in a row : $8 $8 $8 and $16. Still not bad for 1 hour and less than 10 miles total.
Overall good day. Now off to celebrate )))


----------



## Uberdooper (Aug 19, 2014)

Do u work for uber man

Which city


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Haven't tried the surge trick of going offline to up the surge amount. Does it work well for you?


----------



## Django (May 5, 2014)

Uberdooper said:


> Do u work for uber man
> 
> Which city


We all work for Uber! Isnt that the point of this forum?! Stop with this shit.

Sweet day SupaJ!


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Same way in Denver last night. And this is the third week in a row that I only work if surge is at least 2x. Sign off, pull in an alley, hangout, listen to a podcast, etc. Watch the pax app and get on when surge gets high enough. Last three weekends my net earnings were higher than they've ever been. Just working a few less (wasted) hours.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Think that might be the new normal. So when Uber says Surge bring new drivers to the market they are not kidding. In fact it maybe the only way to get a ride going into the future. Guess that is one way drivers have control over the rate. The new minimun is 2x. Amazing technology.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

SunSmith said:


> Haven't tried the surge trick of going offline to up the surge amount. Does it work well for you?


 I'd say it worked out pretty well.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

Has anyone driving surge-only seen their ratings affected at all? Any verbal complaints from the passengers?


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Here in PHX, the surges last about a minute.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Surges in the Black fleet haven't gotten over 1.75 that I've seen and lasted longer than 5-10 mins here in Sydney for many months.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

1.75x right now...... not even thinking about it! 
2x or more then I'm getting into my car


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Surge here was 10x last night for over an hour. Of course this morning, because it was a new city for Uber, they're refunding some of the fares to riders but the drivers still get 100%. We'll see when my paycheck comes.


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

I really do not know who to honestly believe on this forum to tell you the truth. Unless i see some proof with these posts, im gonna just assume its just another ray of sunshit.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

There will always be the drivers (and most I'm suspecting) that do not log off - or pop back on post ride completion. Not sure this is a credible tactic for success on non-holiday weekends.

Plus at least here, customers are getting wise to the surge or using the option "Text Me When The Surge Is Gone" feature. 5-10 Minutes after surge most times - it goes away cause few are ordering cars. Then boom all requests come post surge retraction. So many times I think I'm in surge (cause I 'just' looked at the phone) --- It goes away _on the rider app PRIOR to the driver app_... I get a ping, accept only to find it's gone... Regular low crack ho rates.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

jo5eph said:


> I really do not know who to honestly believe on this forum to tell you the truth. Unless i see some proof with these posts, im gonna just assume its just another ray of sunshit.


Who or what are you questioning?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

osii said:


> Here in PHX, the surges last about a minute.


Plenty of cabs in phx... especially old town. I grab Uber customers all the time with just a smile, charm and some kind words. They cancel uber and jump in with me. No way to keep a good surge except maybe super bowl and new years.

I only uber during the weekdays and under normal rates. I can assure you the money sucks.


----------



## Coss71 (Aug 16, 2014)

Surge? I would be happy just to see a few riders.
Been Ubering for 3 weeks (like 20+ hours worth) and made an earthshaking $17.00
Pretty sure I'm done with them until they figure out how to get ridership up here (SW WA. just across the river from Portland OR. where all ride share is illegal)


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

when you hit the surge pricing do you see it right away or do you have to wait for your statement to see it? (yes im new) I was in west Hollywood in the red surge zone all evening but the fares didn't appear to be too high.....trying to figure this all out! the woman that referred me said she made 800 in a weekend here in LA....two weeks in im trying to figure out the formula to make that happen!!!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@Emmes I think you should consider taking down that 10x pic.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

SunSmith said:


> Haven't tried the surge trick of going offline to up the surge amount. Does it work well for you?


I do this often when I suspect based on past experience that there will be surge. Sometimes it works out well, and other times you miss out. But at least for me, it works the majority of the time.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> Has anyone driving surge-only seen their ratings affected at all? Any verbal complaints from the passengers?


It will definitely negatively effect your ratings, but it's the only way to make a decent profit with the current rates.


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

what 10x pic?


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Emmes I think you should consider taking down that 10x pic.


Thanks CHI .. I didn't realize that when I put it up. I take screenshots all the time now, to make sure I have proof if my $$ doesn't turnout like I think it should. And to make sure it shows MY VEHICLE in the surge area.

Of course, I headed to this location immediately. I had thought about starting there (hindsight), but didn't until I saw the SCURGE (lol) keep going up and up. I headed there when it was over 7%. Being an hour away, by the time I got there, it was down to 9x .. still not horrible, but within the hour it was down to 5.5x and was on and off the next 3 hours. I was hoping to make good money while in that area, and although I was steady busy, I didn't make over $150. Only had a couple of long rides - 10-20 min away.

And the next morning, UBER sent me THIS email:

_Wow! Last night was a MONSTER night for Partners. Demand in CITY was soaring and earnings were through the ROOF! As you may have noticed, the surge multiples in CITY last night were extremely high and resulted in fares that were significantly above the average fare. To ensure we continue to grow the Uber user base in CITY, we have refunded a portion of these fares for the riders.

PLEASE NOTE: THIS WILL HAVE NO EFFECT ON YOUR EARNINGS. YOU WILL STILL RECEIVE 100% OF THE FARES YOU EARNED LAST NIGHT.

Moving forward, surge will be capped in this market to continue demand growth and ensure a positive experience for the riders. This will in turn help us create a HUGE market in CITY for our Partners!
_
I thought it was interesting they said "100%" of the fares, as we usually don't, but we'll see how it turns out. The UBER phone could NOT keep up with the surge. I accepted no less than 5 rides and the app just gave me the "spin" before asking me to RESTART, but I waited a bit more time to see if it would come out of it and accept .. but it didn't. Just said, "timeout" and that I lost that ride. I'm going to take it up with UBER. I'm sure they'll just tell me to send in the phone for another one that doesn't work. lol


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

moniker said:


> what 10x pic?


Mine. I'll put it up again after EDITING the personal info.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> I don't ever get surges nearby for any length of time to pull something like this off, not worth it to me to drive 10-20 miles to take my changes in areas that may or may not surge, so this plan wouldn't work for me unfortunately.
> 
> Emmes, not sure if you care, but your photo you posted has your name, car and license info.


THANK YOU!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

moniker said:


> when you hit the surge pricing do you see it right away or do you have to wait for your statement to see it? (yes im new) I was in west Hollywood in the red surge zone all evening but the fares didn't appear to be too high.....trying to figure this all out! the woman that referred me said she made 800 in a weekend here in LA....two weeks in im trying to figure out the formula to make that happen!!!


Can some good Samaritan Uber_LA drivers please answer @moniker post! She is trying to get the hang of this and could use your help. Thanx!


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

Emmes said:


> Who or what are you questioning?


If there is no reply,it should be to the original poster.


----------



## yoo (Jun 24, 2014)

I thought the highest surge is 8X


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Johnny O (Jul 3, 2014)

moniker said:


> when you hit the surge pricing do you see it right away or do you have to wait for your statement to see it? (yes im new) I was in west Hollywood in the red surge zone all evening but the fares didn't appear to be too high.....trying to figure this all out! the woman that referred me said she made 800 in a weekend here in LA....two weeks in im trying to figure out the formula to make that happen!!!


Who are these people $800 in a weekend in West Hollywood. I live in West Hollywood and only worked Sat and Sunday and my check Partner Statement just came and I am taking home $203.00 for 14 hours


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

me too


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Johnny O said:


> Who are these people $800 in a weekend in West Hollywood. I live in West Hollywood and only worked Sat and Sunday and my check Partner Statement just came and I am taking home $203.00 for 14 hours


Yea I don't know about 800
But I did make $600+ in fares on Sat an Sun. I only drive during surges though


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

My addition skills were off for last weekend. I forgot a day of rides. I did fair .. $325 take home. Better than I thought.​


----------



## mkelady (Jul 15, 2014)

duggles said:


> Same way in Denver last night. And this is the third week in a row that I only work if surge is at least 2x. Sign off, pull in an alley, hangout, listen to a podcast, etc. Watch the pax app and get on when surge gets high enough. Last three weekends my net earnings were higher than they've ever been. Just working a few less (wasted) hours.


How do you see the surge on the pax ap?


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

Th


Johnny O said:


> Who are these people $800 in a weekend in West Hollywood. I live in West Hollywood and only worked Sat and Sunday and my check Partner Statement just came and I am taking home $203.00 for 14 hours


these people are probably undercover uber employees trying to recruit more drivers


----------

